# Chuck Swirsky makes me want to stick knives in my ears



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I've just stopped listening because the guy is just too much of a *******. 

1. He starts every game with his guarantee of Bosh being in the all star game
2. He calls the games way too early, and finally got burned on it against the Lakers
3. He said the MoPete was in the same class as Bruce Bowen in terms of top defenders in the league during the Denver game
4. He says 'Mama, bring out the salami and cheese'. That's terrible.
5. He continually talked about playoffs during our big win streak, even with Leo continually telling him to shut up about it.

Leo and Jack I like, and it's sometimes fun to listen to Leo and you can tell just how irritated he is with the 'Swirsk'. I wish that the Raptors were occasionally broadcast on network so I could watch the games and listen to an objective voice, till then I'll keep asking my girlfriend to hide the sharp objects in the house.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I feel you on this one - over all I like chuck but he is an idiot who has too much air time to fill on Raptor games and his talk show.

To understand chuck you need to understand who pays him. 

FAN 590? (rogers)
Sportsnet? (rogers)
MLSE?

I heard rumors that MLSE (who owns the Raptors) is subsidizing Chucks salary on the fan590 for his afternoon show so he could essentially be their <b>3 hour commercial/ daily damage control spin DR.</b>.

Chuck is a company man - he knows where his bread is buttered and you know his spin doctoring and appoligist approach is what got him 6 figures (from relative obscurity in Chicago and seattle).

Now Chuck collects the checks and is courtside with his own show on Rap TV - of course he is going to spin spin baby.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah I know where his paychecks are coming from, and I know he's got to please the brass. But maybe if he could do that by giving the execs an ol' polish after board meetings or something. 

There's no need for calling games with 10 minutes left, or even worse with 10 minutes left in the 3rd quarter against the most dangerous man in the game. You can pump up the team and not question their moves, that's understandable, but the stuff he says is just ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> I've just stopped listening because the guy is just too much of a *******.
> 
> 1. He starts every game with his guarantee of Bosh being in the all star game
> 2. He calls the games way too early, and finally got burned on it against the Lakers
> ...


I couldn't disagree with you more. I assume you have watched games on League Pass before, or you've seen other market games, such as Houston. Very few colour men or analysts in the NBA make the game as exciting or enjoyable as Swirsky. And he's doing it with a team that has been dragging the last few years, which is no easy task.


1. He isn't talking just to us, he's talking to everyone, including any coaches and staff who might be watching Raptors games with League Pass, either for scouting or entertainment. He is campaigning for Chris and with the way things are going, Chris needs it.

2. He didn't call the Lakers game. He said that the Lakers had to change the way they were playing or they'd lose.

3. Mo Pete is an elite perimeter defender, IMO. Are there nine better perimeter defenders than he? It's arguable, IMO, and that puts him in an elite class.

4. Bleh.

5. Again, he's promoting the team. Plus part of his job is to get people to watch the games--telling everyone that the team is poor isn't the way to go. Besides, that might be the brightest part of our season looking back. He must've been enjoying himself.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Chuck is a joke. Everyone around the league laughs at his lameness. ONION, ONIONS, ONIONS.. I mean how gay is that? And Leo? What a ******* he is. He has an arogance about him. He thinks he is all high and mighty, how long did he play in the NBA? His career was a joke.

Chuck has another thing coming too about Bosh making the All-Star game. Yes he does have a chance, but it is not set in stone. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't make it.

And MO P a top 10 perimeter defender in the league? Man I suggest to switch over to watching another sport or get a pair of glasses. MO is nothing to blow by or even shoot over. The only thing he does that is above average is take charges.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ You're suggestion is noted.

So, who are they, the better perimeter defenders?

AK, Artest, Bowen, Josh Howard, Hughes, Gerald Wallace, Marion, Iguodala, Pierce (when he feels like it)...

After that I think it really gets muddy. IMO he's probably somewhere near the top ten if not in it.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

speedythief said:


> ^ You're suggestion is noted.
> 
> So, who are they, the better perimeter defenders?
> 
> ...


....Prince, Hassell, Nocioni, Patterson, Raja Bell....

Besides the point, when I hear Chuck say that MoPete is on the same level as Bowen, it's not saying he's top 10. That's like saying that Magloire is on the same level as Ben Wallace or Dwight Howard in terms of rebounding because he is top 10 in the league. Top 10 isn't elite in my mind, when I think elite I think top 3 or 4. But elite, like all adjectives, is subjective so it's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

drlove_playa said:


> And Leo? What a ******* he is. He has an arogance about him. He thinks he is all high and mighty, how long did he play in the NBA? His career was a joke.


First of all as much of a dork as chuck is I really like him he is a shameless homer who has furthered the cause for Raptor fans - but I do not repect him he has not cred.

As far as Leo is concerned yes is he is <b>arrogant</b> and evertime I hear his analysis after a time out or play-call I can't help but think of what a abysmal job he did with the Nats. He has no cred in my books now. Leo is a gelled hairdo witha slippery tounge. He loves European players and to this day thinks <b>Lamor Odom</b> could have saved the Vancouver griz.

Chuck loves Leo because he helps him get chicks when they are on the road together - leo is like the cool stud that chuck never got to hang out with in high school because he was such a twirp.

Chuck and Jack Armstrong bump heads all the time, however, because Jack is real.... a place where chuck does not venture.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I have nothing against Swirsky, I think he is one of the better NBA broadcaster around the league... his enthusiasm is G-R-E-A-T!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Can you nitpickers calm the **** down? As speedy said, listen to some other commentators. Swirsk is hands down more informed, more unbiased, and more enthusiastic than most around the league.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't have league pass, but there are very few commenetators whom I actually enjoy listening to and feel like they're treating their positions as someone who is previleged to call a game rather than doing it just for the money, and Chuck's one of them. Chuck give out some eyebrows from time to time but I can't fault the guy's enthusiasm and energy behind a mic.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

chuck is the ****, u don't **** with the chuck.

lol i don't dislike the guy, his stupid calls of "onions, onions etc., and bring out the salami and cheese" is just funny as hell, cuz its moronic, but he has energy and supports the team he works for, i love it. LOL @ him and Leo fighting on air, EVERY other game, it's hilarious, and the Chucks lisp is just funny too.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Cheesy, corny, he's like those action-filled flicks. Dialogue and all isn't necessarily the greatest, but you know you're going to have a good time with all the energy. You don't go into those films with a critical mindset, you watch 'em for the action. Don't necessarily expect Chuck to blurt out gospel, listen to him for his pure homerism and boundless energy for the team.

Chuck's passion for the club is unrivalled, and in many ways it's refreshing in the midst of how we're playing right now (and have been for quite some time).


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

:frenchy: 

This is me throwing in the towel


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^ Lolol


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> 4. He says 'Mama, bring out the salami and cheese'. That's terrible.


What does that mean anyway?

Anyways there are far worse homers out there. The Celts and Bulls' guys come to mind. Brutal, just brutal.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

chuck is ok...hes been more homeristic as of late, but like other posters have stated, there are far worse play-by-play man...u kind of have to be like that (unabashed homer) to survive in that industry...i mean, just look at marv alberts...he was fired from msg for being what was deemed to critical of the knicks...so u know if one of the all time great play-by-play man gets fired for not towing the line, you better believe everyone else will get the message loud and clear and not speak out of line..

i must say, a little thing that bothers me is, i dont really like how he blatantly rips off other ppls nicknames..any knowledgeable bbfall will know that cb4 was used by caron butler before bosh came into the league, and big smooth was sam perkins nick. when he was still playing....

i guess its fair to say thats nitpicking, its just im sure chuck wouldnt appreciate someone stealing his salami and cheese bit (which i dont get, but whatever...) or whatever material he has... i think that is fair to say...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i sure do miss Suneel Joshi.

this is Suneel Joshi and Rod Black on CTV!!! *insert ****ty little raptors theme song, on CTV*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> What does that mean anyway?
> 
> Anyways there are far worse homers out there. The Celts and Bulls' guys come to mind. Brutal, just brutal.


It's a signal to go to the kitchen a make yourself a sandwich because the game is over.

If you consider everything mentioned in this thread, chuck is annoying, but not that bad.

Chuck is a goof, so is this franchise, we have a dinosaur in our logo. 

Plus, I'd bet a pretty penny that the bball IQ of a Raptors TV audience is less then that of audiences in other markets. We know we're out there, but I also know that when I watch a game with my friends I have to explain a bit. In a way Chuck has to be redundant, it sucks for us who really know the game, but he tries to drop a few pearls every once in a while.

There was a Magic game on SportsNet last night. The broadcasters in that market, did their best to make Howard seem like greatest thing. Ever watch a Bucks game? Baaaad. Clippers? Oh god, even worse, the whole broadcast is bush league. And the Sun network that does Heat games? Listen to them you'd think Wade was already in the HOF.

That's why the best broadcasts are national. TNT, ESPN, ABC, there's the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

shookem said:


> It's a signal to go to the kitchen a make yourself a sandwich because the game is over.
> 
> If you consider everything mentioned in this thread, chuck is annoying, but not that bad.
> 
> ...


maybe YOUR basketball IQ is less, speak for yourself buddy
dont you remember that dinosaurs were the most dominant animals to ever walk the earth? if *insert theory of why dinosaurs went extinct* didnt happen, lol, they would still be the best! even though im sure they werent red.....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> maybe your basketball IQ, speak for yourself buddy


You'll notice I referenced the audience that has a high Bball IQ. You can include yourself in that group, as can anyone who regularly follows the team. Basketball is still the new kid on the block in Canada. And nationally I don't think I'm stepping out on the limb when I say the average american knows more about basketball then the average Canadian. How else do you explain the rudimentary mainstrem media coverage?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

you're absolutely right, canada sucks when it comes to basketball, but we exist, the ballers and fans

a lot of people dont realize that fans make a franchise thrive. fans go to the games = more money, = more publicity, = more money

people who dont watch the games but expect them to win....they dont really care = no money, = less publicity = the continuation of basketball ignorance...

thats why i really dont like the Leafs. ---- em.' if they werent here, the damn raptors would be a kingdom. but no.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> you're absolutely right, canada sucks when it comes to basketball, but we exist, the ballers and fans.
> people who dont watch the games but expect them to win....they dont really care = no money, = less publicity = the continuation of basketball ignorance...


True, and it'd be great if we could thrive with the existing knowledgable fanbase, but for obivous reasons MLSE would like to make the team appealing to a wider audience. The TV #'s have got to improve. Attendence isn't that bad, the the rating aren't anything to brag about. A lot of that has to do with the team being bad.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. I assume you have watched games on League Pass before, or you've seen other market games, such as Houston. Very few colour men or analysts in the NBA make the game as exciting or enjoyable as Swirsky. And he's doing it with a team that has been dragging the last few years, which is no easy task.


Yeah. I've tried watching other games and a lot of the other commentators speak in a monotone, as if they wish they could be doing something other than sitting courtside and watching basketball games.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

this thread is stupid, chuck is better so many other basketball commentariers
try watching other games and you might as well turn the sound off, chuck might have his faults and he uses jokes that only a father would use and find funny but that his personality and that's who is


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

"oh my god that was sick,wicked and nasty".

any way i like the swirsk, hes a dork but hes fun to listen too. and after listening to kenny "jet" smith comment during the knicks game last week, i realized how good leo really is, the man always gives good insight and doesent just mention the obvious all the time.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry Mao, but i really like the Swirsk

He's easily overexcited and bit on the homerish side, but go listen to some of the announcers around the league and tell me of a better play by play man.

he does tend to call out the salami and cheese a little early, but apart from that I think Chuck is one of the best


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

he's a "homer", but hes _OUR _ homer...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

In lieu of all this Babcock-mania, no matter how much of a homer he is, I'd really like to hear Chuck's opinion on this matter.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

You dont have to like Chuck as a broadcaster but you gotta love him as a fan, hes so full of energy and is a die hard fan


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I like Chuck. 

Compare the game calling of Kobe's 81 point game between The Score and FSN.

Chuck will be in the NBA history books with his call after Kobe scored his 72nd point: "You're watching greatness in Los Angeles tonight." Compared to the FSN broadcasters who basically giggled.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Chuck is the best in the business.. Although his homerism does get annoying sometimes.


----------

